# Opening Day



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

A buddy and I went out rabbit hunting this morning and managed to kick up two rabbits and get one and three woodcocks and bag 2 of those. It was a good morning and we found some real thick cover, just couldn't get the bunnies moving.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Getting ready to head out this morning. I had to work yesterday however.

It's going to be nice to see the dogs work again....


----------

